# Custom 22" x 22" x 30" Viv Construction



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

So I finally took the next step in frogger evolution and decided to make my own Vivariums. I just moved into a new house and one concession I forced (more like winey begging really) my wife into letting me have some space in the basement for froggin out. I've been through the whole multiple species in little vivs thing and wanted no part of that again. I decided to dedicate more room to fewer frogs and really make the most of it. After tons of agony, I settled on 22" x 22" x 30" vivs. So here is how my first build went:

I'm pretty proud of the final product! This sucker is huge!!!









Front View









Top vent with holes for two Mistking nozzles









Front Vent









I'd love to hear some feedback, so let me know what you think. This has been a fun project so far, but it is far from over. I will update with hardscaping and planting as I move along. 

One down, three more to go. 

Thanks for looking.

Luke


----------



## SLiK JiM (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks great so far! I'm definitely subscribing! Would love to see lots of photos too!


----------



## jermajestyg (Jan 28, 2012)

Your bottom vent doesnt look like a classic euro style vent. Could you explain your process for that? It looks like the euro vent style but with eggcrate as the vent rather than just an open hole in the glass. Just wondering about your thought process haha. Btw, what species is going to inhabit this viv?

Keep it up,

Jeremy


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice! I've been wanting to take the plunge and make my own tanks for awhile. What's your plan for the door? That's the part of the design where I get stuck. I'm too clumsy to have a removable door.


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks for the nice comments! 

Jeremy, I basically wimped out on trying to cut the curved glass for the eurovent so I went with an egg crate lower section. I think it will work pretty good. 

I would recommend giving it a try and build your own. I was pretty nervous when I started but there is a ton of good info on DB to get you moving in the right direction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

And the front will have sliding doors. It just fits in the black channel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Very nice start!


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

looks good!


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Looks cool. What thicknes is that glass? Are you cutting it yourself? I could never cut glass straight, that's why I love the glass gutter at lowes.


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

I used 1/4" glass that I had a local glass shop cut for me. Didn't get a chance to work on it this weekend, but I plan to get it water tested and then get to work on the background, false bottom, etc.


----------



## DutchScum (Jan 11, 2012)

looks great always nice to see bigger builds


----------



## Neodoxa (Oct 12, 2006)

Wow... That came out great! 

I've been thinking about going this route, too. 

How long did it take you to put it together?


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks Neodoxa. Once I had everything gathered together it probably only took an hour and a half or two hours to complete.


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

So I finally got around to water testing my viv. So far so good. If everything goes alright I'll put in the background, which will be pressed cork. Then on to the false bottom, soil, wood, leaf litter and plants. Here are a couple of picks of the water test.


----------



## Neodoxa (Oct 12, 2006)

Glad it held water for you... I can't wait to see the progress pictures once you get started on the background and stuff. Good luck!


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

Looks great, so where did you get the slide for the doors and what size for 1/4 glass? 

Thanks


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

So I'm finally making some progress. I put in the cork background, drainage, weed barrier, soil and threw some wood in the first viv. I will finish this viv off soon, plant it and let it grow in a bit. I also put togethere a second viv and hope to get all four finished up shortly. Here are a few pics: 














































I've got to finish the front doors, but that shouldn't take long hopefully. 

Thanks for looking,

Luke


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

Love that piece of wood


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks Giga. I ended up with some pretty cool pieces of ghost wood for this project.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey look, great lookin viv! Very good work. I'd ditch the eggcrate, takes away from your excellent glasswork and the interior of the viv. No need to do the curved glass like protean does, although that is pretty slick. Just a straight edge is fine, a shelf if you will that supports the doors and tracks. Siliconed in, it will hold, even without a footing on the base of the viv. Take a look at these vivs 

Dendrobaten-Terrarium, 60 x 40 x 40 cm - E.N.T. Terrarientechnik


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

That's a good idea pdfCrazy, I can alway just cut out the eggcrate now. Maybe I'll try it without on the next two vivs. 

I got a little further today, this seems to be taking me forever. But with a 2 year old what can I expect. I finished the doors, put leaf litter in the first viv and started to water test the second. If all goes well I'll have them both finished this week.


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

I finished up viv #2 and hope to have have these guys planted next week some time. Let me know what you think


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Here is a quick update. I have started to plant these and I'm pretty happy how they turned out. Take a look!










Sorry for the crappy pic. Not quite as washed out in person.

I've started the next two vivs. Thanks for the advice pdfCrazy, I skipped the eggcrate vent and it does look way better! I'll throw up a pic when it is done drying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

That looks really nice!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Luke, these look great. What are the inhabitants now? Are they growing in well?


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks! building your own vivs is the way to go. They are starting to grow in a bit. I will try to shoot a few pics. Just put frogs in them last week. I've got flavovitatta, Benedicta and Escudo in these three tanks. Flavs have already laid some eggs for me. Want to finish a fourth viv on Monday. We'll see if I can make it happen. No frog plans for that viv just yet. Probably some pumilio. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow! Flavs, Escudo, and Benedicta, are all three of my favorite frogs! The vivs look amazing!


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

How much would it cost me to make? They look awesome by the way!


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

froggies3 said:


> Wow! Flavs, Escudo, and Benedicta, are all three of my favorite frogs! The vivs look amazing!


Thanks for the compliment! I am lucky to have some pretty cool frogs. The flavs are so bold and fun to watch.

I think each vivs total cost was about $200.00, this is only for the glass, silicone and plastic framing. Give or take. Well worth the cost when you get exactly what you want!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Okay, I've finally taken a few pics of the finished vivs. The plants are really starting to grow and should help fill in the vivs in short order. Hope you like them:

Flavovitatta viv










Flavs courting










My male Flav










Benedicta viv










Escudo viv


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey, Luke what are the backgrounds and where did you get them?

They look very nice.


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Rob, the backgrounds are pressed cork from Maryland Cork. I stole the idea from Mantellaprince20 (Ed). I like them and think they are a lot easier than GS or clay.


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Here is a crappy phone pic of my male flavovitatta calling to his gal. These are some awesome frogs. I would highly recommend them!










Even worse pic 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Male Escudo!










Benedicta










Flav egg developing in this brom kind of hard to see


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey Luke, what kinda broms do you use with your falv's and vanzos? Look like a neo green fireball.


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

In my flav viv I have some large compactas up high, but they have been hanging out more in the fireballs lower down in the viv. My vanzos have no preference and actually I have never seen them lay eggs in the broms. I think they prefer large leaves for their eggs.


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Just a quick update on these vivs.

Flav eggs on the right. Food egg and tadpole in brom axial on the left. These guys are enjoying themselves!









Flav viv









Bene viv









All black bene









Anyone have any idea what plant this is? There is a fern mixed in with it.









Escudo viv









Mr. Escudo
















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## KDuraiswamy (Dec 2, 2012)

Those are some awesome tanks and frogs! I really like how you make your vivs simple but appealing at the same time.


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

I recently finished up my last large viv. This is now home to a group of Southern variabilis I recently acquired. 









These are some awesome frogs!









I also took a few updated shots of my other three vivs. Things are finally starting to grow a bit.

Escudo viv









Bene viv









Flav viv









Thanks for looking!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

They all look great Luke! I admire the DIY vivs! Beautiful frogs! Love the Southerns!

-Chris


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks Chris. These builds have been a lot of fun. Also allows you to get exactly what you want. 

Here's a quick pic of my flavs. The male is trying to get her to come down to feed a tad in this brom.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice vivs!!!


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Julio said:


> Nice vivs!!!


Thanks Julio! I really like them too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kegoyo57 (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice Viv's !!! 

just one question : What kind of leaves do you use?


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Kegoyo57 said:


> Nice Viv's !!!
> 
> just one question : What kind of leaves do you use?


Good question. I like to use multiple leaf types in my vivs. I first start out with a layer of live oak leaves to cover the substrate. I think smaller leaves give better coverage. Then I like to put down a layer of Magnolia leaves. Recently I have started to top this with a layer of Sea Grape leaves. I really like the look of them and they hold up great. I think the different layers and types helps create more for "structure" for inverts.


----------



## Kegoyo57 (Sep 30, 2011)

thanks a lot for the details


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Lets see some updated grow in pics Luke


----------

